
Medications should be prescribed by doctors, not the president’ - eddieoz
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01506-2
======
eddieoz
"Brazil’s researchers have a battle on their hands. The country has the
world’s third-highest number of confirmed COVID-19 cases, with more than
300,000 infections and 20,000 deaths. Scientists there have to fight not only
the coronavirus, but also the government’s anti-science stance."

